# Hilfe Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...



## KillerBille (23. Jan. 2009)

Hi,

unser 8 Jahre alter __ Shubunkin liegt seit Tagen auf der Seite und wenn man ihn einfangen will, schwimmt er weg und legt sich dann aber wieder auf die Seite. Teich ist 9 m³ groß, tiefste Stelle 1,30 m, hatten zeitweise bis -25 grad, jetzt noch so 4 grad plus. Winter war bis jetzt obwohl Kölner Raum tierisch kalt. Berappelt sich der kleine Shubunkin noch oder sollte man ihn rausnehmen und " aufwärmen"? Wasser hat im Moment an der Wasseroberfläche 6 grad plus. Allerdings soll es ja wieder kälter werden. Was macht man am besten?Wie kann man dem kleinen Fisch helfen? Vielen Dank im voraus für Hilfe....

LG


----------



## Inken (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

Hallo Bille!

Vorab :Willkommen2 hier bei uns im Forum, auch wenn es ein sorgenvoller Anlass ist!

Ich würde den Fisch mitsamt Teichwasser in einem Aquarium langsam auf wärmere Temperaturen bringen. Mein __ Goldfisch ist derzeit so auch wieder aufgetaut. Mit Salzbädern und Sprudelstein war er bald wieder fit!  Lies dich doch mal hier durch! Allerdings habe ich ihn dann auch bis zum Frühjahr im Haus behalten. 

Viel Erfolg und viel Glück für den Fisch!


----------



## axel (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

Hallo KillerBille 

Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden :willkommen
Hast Du auch einen Vorname für uns ?
Also ich würd den Fisch erst mal aus dem Teich hohlen und langsam aufwärmen .
Hab hier schon öfters mal was von Salzbad gelesen aber da weiß ich nicht Bescheid . Bestimmt meldet sich dazu noch jemand .
Stell doch mal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich und dem Fisch ein .

Lg
axel


----------



## KillerBille (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

Hi,

schon mal vielen Dank für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten.

LG

Bille


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

Hallo Bille,
wie schon gesagt wurde. Teichwasser in einen großen Behälter geben, den Fisch dort hinein, Sauerstoffsprudler mir rein und ins warme stellen. Kannst auch ruhig etwas warmes Wasser dazugeben. Ideal wäre ein Heizstab aus einem Aquarium.
Ein Salzbad musst im Moment nicht unbedingt machen.

Wir hatten so einen Fall schon 4x und es hat immer geklappt  Aber dir muss klar sein das er erst wieder im Frühjahr zurück in den Teich kann.


----------



## rainthanner (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*



Pima schrieb:


> Ich würde den Fisch mitsamt Teichwasser in einem Aquarium langsam auf wärmere Temperaturen bringen.


 
ich denke auch, dass das reicht, Shubunkin sind hart im Nehmen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## DJ BigMac (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

nur was tun wenn man nicht hinkommt????

mein __ goldfisch schwimmt oben, leider mit der falschen seite, meine 2 shubukin liegen aufm boden....und keine chance da hin zu kommen, bei uns in stuttgart siehts noch immer net gut aus mit teich auftauen.....so wie es aussieht ist bei mir die fischfamilie durch das kalte wetter ausgelöscht worden.....


----------



## chromis (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

Hi,

den Fischbesatz solltest du bei 900l Teichgröße in Zukunft auch weglassen.


----------



## Marlowe (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

Hallo DJBigMac!

Bitte die noch lebenden Tiere umgehend in einen großen Behälter geben,
Sauerstoff langsam zuführen und das Wasser im Haus LANGSAM erwärmen
lassen.

Sei so nett - Du würdest Dir und vor allen Dingen den Tieren einen Gefallen
tun - und beherberge in den kalten Monaten des Jahres in diesem kleinen
Teich keine Fische mehr.
Die Tiere leiden und haben keine Möglichkeit, u.a. der Kälte zu entgehen.

Viel Erfolg!

Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## DJ BigMac (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*



Marlowe schrieb:


> Hallo DJBigMac!
> 
> Bitte die noch lebenden Tiere umgehend in einen großen Behälter geben,
> Sauerstoff langsam zuführen und das Wasser im Haus LANGSAM erwärmen
> lassen.



wie gesagt, mit leben sieht es glaub ich ziemlich duster aus, 3 sind auf jedenfall der kälte zum opfer gefallen, die zwei am boden liegend.....keinen plan was die da machen, aber grosse hoffnung hab ich da auch nimmer. und rausnehmen ust nicht, das ding ist komplett zugefroren...


----------



## Inken (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

Hallo DJ BigMac!

Ich habe auf die Eisdecke meines Miniteiches immer einen Kochtopf mit heißem Wasser gestellt, der sich dann langsam durch das Eis geschmolzen hat. Das habe ich täglich an der gleichen Stelle wiederholt, damit das Eis dort nie so arg dick werden konnte. So hatte ich immer eine kleine, eisfreie Ecke auf meinem kleinen Teich.

Vielleicht wäre das eine Möglichkeit, auf langsame Weise ein Loch in deine Eisdecke zu bekommen, damit du wenigstens die vermeintlichen Leichen entfernen kannst. Vielleicht ist aber ja auch noch Leben in der Bude, und du kämst vielleicht doch an die Fische heran. 

Ich würd's versuchen!


----------



## DJ BigMac (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Shubunkin liegt auf der seite...*

danke für den tipp, muss ich mal versuchen. sehen tut man jetzt gerade eh nix, durch antauen der oberfläche und neuer kälte sowie schneefall ist die eisdecke milchig, also keine chance um runterzusehen. allerdings sind es heute früh schon wieder 2 grad überhalb der null......hoffe mal dass die sicht wieder besser wird


----------

